# Google Map of the TFO membership and tortoise population



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

(Moderator note: Everyone please feel free to add your name to the map. There is a menu right under the search bar. The hand allows you to move the map. there is a pin button next to that. Click on it and it will turn your cursor into a +. Hold that over your location and a screen will pop up asking you to name and then save. You can use the hand to make the map bigger in order to place your pin more accurately. If you think you may mess up the map, just ask someone to help you or do it for you)



Hi,

I don't know if this is something that's been tried, done, or discarded as undesirable, but while enjoying my morning coffee it occurred to me that a Google Map of the people and torts of TFO might be a cool thing.

They're pretty easy to do, and people concerned about their privacy can vague up their location and details exactly as much as they want to ... I put my pin in the sample map quite close to my actual location, but could just as easily have stuck the pin in Keene, which is 8 miles from me, and it would still help to paint a compelling map picture of who and where we are.

I think these sort of map are a cool way to reach out and build community, and also could be useful to people in trouble-shooting tort issues in the region they live, by seeing who else lives nearby (and what torts they keep) and asking them if they are facing the same issues (and if so, how they're dealing with them).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16LQgqxCa_CGYJkVQOeE2tJShqYop1RNk&usp=sharing

Just a thought ....

Jamie


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 15, 2019)

This is a super cool idea!!!
How do you add a pin?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 15, 2019)

Never mind, I clicked it again and everything popped up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2019)

I think there already is such a thing. @jaizei .can you find it for us?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I think there already is such a thing. @jaizei .can you find it for us?



Oops ... sorry.

J


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 15, 2019)

I believe this is what you are referring to, @Yvonne G It doen't look like its been updated since 2011 though. Josh had to manually put all those in according to what members put in the profile location.

https://tortoiseforum.org/posts/804706


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking of. I've sent him an email asking if there's a way to have the Forum program populate the map as new members sign up. Maybe we could start over. Thanks for finding it for us.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if this is something that's been tried, done, or discarded as undesirable, but while enjoying my morning coffee it occurred to me that a Google Map of the people and torts of TFO might be a cool thing.
> 
> ...


How does one add oneself to your map, Jamie?


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> How does one add oneself to your map, Jamie?



I think if you click on it and you have a Google account, you can add a pin ... I just put that one up as an example though ... I don't know if TFO want to use mine or put up one of their own.

Jamie


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 15, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> How does one add oneself to your map, Jamie?


There is a menu right under the search bar. The hand allows you to move the map. there is a pin button next to that. Click on it and it will turn your cursor into a +. Hold that over your location and a screen will pop up asking you to name and then save.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 15, 2019)

I put my name, a bit about myself, and my tort info in the text box attached to the pin.

I put the pin pretty accurately on my location, but people with privacy concerns could just pick a nearby town or crossroads.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 15, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> There is a menu right under the search bar. The hand allows you to move the map. there is a pin button next to that. Click on it and it will turn your cursor into a +. Hold that over your location and a screen will pop up asking you to name and then save.


Sheesh, Mark. How is it you know so much about so much? Thank you. When I first tried to populate my area it asked me for my Google account. I did set up an account a long time ago, and have no idea what my username and password are. So not having to get into the account (your directions) was very nice, thank you.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 16, 2019)

I added me! [emoji2]


----------



## wellington (Feb 16, 2019)

I added except it's not showing my name on the list but a number 9 lol. 
It does show my name when the pin is clicked though.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2019)

wellington said:


> I added except it's not showing my name on the list but a number 9 lol.
> It does show my name when the pin is clicked though.


You overtype in your name where #9 is showing on the 'edit'


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 16, 2019)

If you zoom in on the map before you add your pin, you can place your pin in a more accurate spot. I moved @Yvonne G and @wellington as they were quite a ways off. I also changed the name on your pin for you, Barb but wasn't sure of location so just put in in the general NW Chicago area.


----------



## jsheffield (Feb 16, 2019)

I love seeing the pins all over the place, and can't wait to see more added as time goes by.

J


----------



## wellington (Feb 16, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> If you zoom in on the map before you add your pin, you can place your pin in a more accurate spot. I moved @Yvonne G and @wellington as they were quite a ways off. I also changed the name on your pin for you, Barb but wasn't sure of location so just put in in the general NW Chicago area.


I did enlarge it and it said the cross roads near me, I thought anyway.
I also tried fo find a way to change my name from 9 fo what I had written but I couldn't find an edit. I didn't want to cluster things by doing another one incase I couldn't delete either. 
Thanks for fixing it all. 
@Yvonne G we can now spread our hard to find/do requests between jaizei and Mark.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> I love seeing the pins all over the place, and can't wait to see more added as time goes by.
> 
> J


I'm hoping our neighbors across the oceans will add their names and locations.


----------



## Melis (Feb 16, 2019)

Who’s point 11? I think we all need to plan a visit to the middle of the Caribbean lol


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Feb 16, 2019)

I tried to add myself but can't. Using my phone so maybe that's why? I get a pop-up with a list of TFO members on the map but it covers the map so I can't see it.


----------



## Reptilony (Feb 16, 2019)

irishkitty said:


> I tried to add myself but can't. Using my phone so maybe that's why? I get a pop-up with a list of TFO members on the map but it covers the map so I can't see it.



Just did mine with an ipad. Also tried with a phone without succes.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 16, 2019)

I did mine with a phone. It shouldn't matter, but I'm using a Samsung Galaxy S8+.


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 16, 2019)

Melis said:


> Who’s point 11? I think we all need to plan a visit to the middle of the Caribbean lol


I'll bet that is @TammyJ in Jamaica. Can we rename and move it to Jamaica for you, @TammyJ ?


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 16, 2019)

irishkitty said:


> I tried to add myself but can't. Using my phone so maybe that's why? I get a pop-up with a list of TFO members on the map but it covers the map so I can't see it.


I just added one for you. Just put it in central Tucson.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Feb 17, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I just added one for you. Just put it in central Tucson.


Thank you!!


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I'll bet that is @TammyJ in Jamaica. Can we rename and move it to Jamaica for you, @TammyJ ?


Lol, it's not me! I just now saw this thread. Trying to now figure out how to put in my pin!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

@Markw84 - some of us more illiterate computer folks have "added a layer." Can you please remove those layers?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Lol, it's not me! I just now saw this thread. Trying to now figure out how to put in my pin!


I added you Tammy (also added a layer, but don't know what on earth a "layer is")


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh, and Tammy: The link you were trying to work with was the very old link where Josh had made a map of members. Evidently it's no good to use anymore.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, and Tammy: The link you were trying to work with was the very old link where Josh had made a map of members. Evidently it's no good to use anymore.


OK Yvonne - but Where is the Map?????


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 21, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> OK Yvonne - but Where is the Map?????


OK!!!! I found it!!! But I want to add a description - "2 Redfoot tortoises and numerous other animals."


----------



## Markw84 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> @Markw84 - some of us more illiterate computer folks have "added a layer." Can you please remove those layers?


I deleted the extra layers.

Can we ask everyone who adds their pin to name it the same as their forum name? That way if we want to contact someone we see near us, or where we are going, we know who to PM on the forum. For example, @TammyJ named her pin simply TJ. That fine, but noone will know who TJ is! The point is to be able to see a location and then contact the member through the forum which still protects identity info as much as you want.


----------



## Sesel (Feb 21, 2019)

Sorry everyone. In trying to edit my point i think i deleted everything. 
Apologies.


----------



## Wright78 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes its all gone.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I deleted the extra layers.
> 
> Can we ask everyone who adds their pin to name it the same as their forum name? That way if we want to contact someone we see near us, or where we are going, we know who to PM on the forum. For example, @TammyJ named her pin simply TJ. That fine, but noone will know who TJ is! The point is to be able to see a location and then contact the member through the forum which still protects identity info as much as you want.


I agree.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2019)

Sesel said:


> Sorry everyone. In trying to edit my point i think i deleted everything.
> Apologies.


Well heck. But I'll bet it's still there somewhere. Oh well. We can always start again. I re-added my name. I think I'll add Marks instructions on how to use the map into the very first post in the thread so we'll see the instructions before we click on the map link.

It says, "All changes saved in drive" Can you look for "drive" on your screen and see if the map with pins is saved in there? I don't see drive.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 22, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Well heck. But I'll bet it's still there somewhere. Oh well. We can always start again. I re-added my name. I think I'll add Marks instructions on how to use the map into the very first post in the thread so we'll see the instructions before we click on the map link.
> 
> It says, "All changes saved in drive" Can you look for "drive" on your screen and see if the map with pins is saved in there? I don't see drive.



The map 'lives' in the cloud aka Google drive. Individuals adding to it can undo/redo their actions with the arrows on toolbar. 

It may be possible for @jsheffield to recover it since he started it; the drive it's in should be his. When i look at it, theres a note at bottom saying deleted maps go in trash.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2019)

jaizei said:


> The map 'lives' in the cloud aka Google drive. Individuals adding to it can undo/redo their actions with the arrows on toolbar.
> 
> It may be possible for @jsheffield to recover it since he started it; the drive it's in should be his. When i look at it, theres a note at bottom saying deleted maps go in trash.


Yeah, I looked in my Google 'trash' but it's not in there. I'll bet if @Sesel looks in HIS/HER google 'trash' the map will be there. Thanks, Cameron.


----------



## hollyandT (Feb 22, 2019)

This is a brill idea !


----------



## howard biolos (Feb 22, 2019)

TechnoCheese said:


> This is a super cool idea!!!
> How do you add a pin?





TechnoCheese said:


> This is a super cool idea!!!
> How do you add a pin?


put the pin in wrong spot. how do you move it?


----------



## jaizei (Feb 22, 2019)

howard biolos said:


> put the pin in wrong spot. how do you move it?



You should be able to click on it and drag it?

Where do you want it? If you can't move it, I'll move it for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2019)

I wonder why our map changed colors. It was much easier to read when it was white.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 22, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder why our map changed colors. It was much easier to read when it was white.



At the bottom, under the names, it says 'base map.' That changes the map that is displayed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2019)

jaizei said:


> At the bottom, under the names, it says 'base map.' That changes the map that is displayed.


Ah. . . I see.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 22, 2019)

I have a populated map in my Drive, but I think it is a new one since the original was lost? There are 8 names on the one I have.
How do I know if it's what we're looking for?
@jaizei


----------



## jaizei (Feb 22, 2019)

KarenSoCal said:


> I have a populated map in my Drive, but I think it is a new one since the original was lost? There are 8 names on the one I have.
> How do I know if it's what we're looking for?
> @jaizei




i think the old one had like 20.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 22, 2019)

jaizei said:


> i think the old one had like 20.


I think you're correct.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 22, 2019)

I added me again [emoji2]


----------



## CarolM (Feb 24, 2019)

I have now added me. I think it is a fantastic idea. Is there somewhere where we can pin this thread so that it is easily accessible?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2019)

CarolM said:


> I have now added me. I think it is a fantastic idea. Is there somewhere where we can pin this thread so that it is easily accessible?


It IS pinned at the top of the top of the "Regional Topics" section towards the bottom of the home page.


----------



## CarolM (Feb 25, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> It IS pinned at the top of the top of the "Regional Topics" section towards the bottom of the home page.


[emoji23] [emoji23] Oops my bad.


----------

